# Show Us Your Guitar Collection



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I bet most members have more than a couple guitars, and some may have a guitar hoard.

Please show us your collection in as much detail as you like. From one pic of them all to each guitar in detail. Or a pic of them all and some highlights.

If you showed them before, show them again.

It would be great to see how you display and or store them. If they are all in cases packed away would be interesting to to see.

Note: anything over 2 guitars is a collection...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

*Show Us Your Guitar Collection*

   

Your joking right ???


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Frenchy99 You mean you have more guitars than amps?!?! DEAR GOD!!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Verne said:


> @Frenchy99 You mean you have more guitars than amps?!?! DEAR GOD!!


I only have a few amps...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

player99 said:


> Please show us your collection


Usually, threads like this start with a 'I'll get the ball rolling. Here's mine'.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Here are mine ! 









I almost have the full set !!!


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

I was sorting through some pics today so I'll play...





































The Tennessee Rose has been swapped for a 6120 but the rest are currently at hand... and there are some acoustics and a couple basses, of course...


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

What the heck - here we go....


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

This is just the small section in the basement that needs condensing. More guitars behind in racks, behind the racks, in others rooms, closets, and wall hangers. Don’t get me started.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I don't currently have a pic that has all of them at once...

'61 RI SG, Ampeg AMG100 and BC Rich Bich









Warmoth Tele









'94 MIM Strat









And an Ibanez RG that I don't currently have any photos of.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Don't forget to include your address! 😁


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

laristotle said:


> Usually, threads like this start with a 'I'll get the ball rolling. Here's mine'.


From right to left: Early '60's Gibson Melody Maker; my #1 guitar Gibson SG; early '70's Gibson Les Paul Recording; Custom jazz guitar made from a Loar Acoustic (very cool guitar); 80's? Ibanez Pro Line Series (my guitar for years when I was a kid); L6 Variax 300; '60's Ibanez bass; Squire Bass.














From right to left:

Gibson SG (has some interesting mods); Gibson CS 137; '80's Japan Strat (was my main guitar for many years); Gibson 335; Squire Strat.















From left to right: old Goya classical; Tachamine acoustic; Squire Strat; Squire Tele; Warmoth strat conversion neck (24.75" scale).


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I like that LP Recording.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

laristotle said:


> I like that LP Recording.
> View attachment 334611


First set: "This sounds great! A little heavy but I am strong like bull."

Second set: "Maybe if I lean on something my back won't hurt so much."

3rd set: "I can't take this. I have to sit on my amp."


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

A 1996 Larrivee L05-I am the original Owner
A 2005 PE Langdell Starliner Jumbo-a Maple back and sides J45 Type acoustic
An unknown year Partscaster Telecaster style


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

IKEA wardrobe. Room for 7 electrics in cases. Or 6 acoustics.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I guess I should rattle off what they are: Yellowed V is a 2015 '70's reissue.
The group photo: '76 Strat, '91 '67 SG Custom reissue, '01 Historic '58, Monty '58 V and '63 ES355
Martin D28 special edition.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

blueshores_guy said:


> IKEA wardrobe. Room for 7 electrics in cases. Or 6 acoustics.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

blueshores_guy said:


> IKEA wardrobe. Room for 7 electrics in cases. Or 6 acoustics.


 and drawers for pedals !!!


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

‘66 SG Custom, 2011 j-45, ‘82 Les Paul Custom, MIM Nashville Deluxe tele, 2012 Les Paul traditional, 1990 American strat, 2006 Les Paul special dc, 50’s/60’s Kay jazzbox, 2008? Es-335, Pan hollowbody, 1987 Les Paul studio standard.







a guitar that I made about 30 years ago in an instrument building class at ocad. It is based on plans I got of a Grit Laskin Guitar. And a squire tele that I modded with a mini HB.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

My ‘rona project.
Not quite all of them, but you get the idea...


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> My ‘rona project.
> Not quite all of them, but you get the idea...


User name checks out.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

MetalTele79 said:


> User name checks out.


Nah. I didn’t check to see if “OneMoreGuitar” was already taken.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

FYI, we have a thread for this!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> FYI, we have a thread for this!


_I knda knew there was already one, just didn't say anything. I would know coz i posted in that one a few times I think. LOL_

Wait, it's Show Us Your Guitar.. Not the collection.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> My ‘rona project.
> Not quite all of them, but you get the idea...
> 
> View attachment 334627


Thats pretty organized.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Well here are the ones that I don't normally play. Some I've used over the years. A few that's hardly been played.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Chito said:


> Thats pretty organized.


Other than putting all the Supros together and having to relocate a couple amps to fit underneath, they’re pretty much just in the order they came out of the cases.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Jimi D said:


> I was sorting through some pics today so I'll play...


Good lookin' collection.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Not all of them, but alot of them used regularly upstairs.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> Here are mine !
> View attachment 334581
> 
> 
> ...





Frenchy99 said:


> Here are mine !
> View attachment 334581
> 
> 
> ...


My wife took a couple of pics of a souvenir shop during her trip to the Jurassic Coast of England two springs ago, that had the entire set in their display window, along with miniature drum sets. I'll have to dig them out and repost. They're remarkably accurate, and whoever creates the moulds for casting them clearly loves guitars and the oddball musicians who aim for the weird and wild (like #69)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

An old buddy from my undergrad days is a long-time world-reknowned prof at Vanderbilt Univ. in Nashville. His vintage guitar and amp collection is like a miniature Carter's or Gruhn's; I suspect because that's where a lot of his paycheck has gone over the years. But here is his ode to guitar collecting. I think he may actually have the items mentioned in the song.

Incidentally, in every issue of Vintage Guitar magazine, the back page is devoted to photos people send in of their personal collections, similar to what folks are showing here. Interesting what some people tend to specialize in. Some go for "one-of-everything", while others adopt the "collect the entire set" mentality that comes from baseball or hockey cards, where they go for things like tenor guitars only, or every-brown-tolex-Fender-amp-model-ever-made.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Holy crap, you guys have some nice gear! These are all I have that qualify as electric guitars anymore, and I love them all. The Thinline is the only one destined for hotrodding.


----------



## Khorah (Apr 11, 2013)

Epiphone Elitist 57 Goldtop
Gibson Jeff Tweedy SG
Gibson Les Paul Classic
Fender Original 60's Telecaster
Fender 62 American Vintage Re Issue Jazzmaster
Fender Jeff Beck Strat
Rickenbacker 4003 
Fender American Geddy Lee Jazz Bass (not pictured) 

Love em all!


----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

1979 930 said:


> View attachment 334882


Hey! I used to own one of your guitars!


----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

2manyGuitars said:


> Hey! I used to own one of your guitars!


Let me guess. I know 3 have been owned by quite a few... the Monty or the firemist tele?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

1979 930 said:


> Let me guess. I know 3 have been owned by quite a few... the Monty or the firemist tele?


Well, since a Tele is too generic to recognize for sure, that narrows it down...


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

EJ strat (modded)
Ibanez AZ
EBMM Silhouette Special (modded)
Parts tele (thinskin '62 body)
Carvin Holdsworth HF2 (modded)
Parts strat (Squier ProTone body)
Godin LG Signature (modded)
7 string HH partscaster
Godin Multiac
EBMM Sterling HH USA
Yamaha TRBX305

That stupid Amazon chair is the nicest backdrop I have .


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I own ~20 guitars & installed 8 hangers last X-Mas. Would love to get it down to single digits but it’s hard to know what to cut loose. Here are the Gen-X electrics in chronological order:

‘65 SG Jr.
‘70 SG Std. (on the fence about this one)
‘72 Strat
‘74 20th Annie LP Custom
‘79 Silver Annie Strat (recently sold to @pckpat ’s brother)


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

My #1 Strat (an ash 64 Relic made to display in the Fender booth at the ‘09 NAMM show) followed by some Lace Sensor love.

‘93 Strat Plus in what I believe to be Crimson Frost metallic (has the “666” Golds) and a Strat Plus Deluxe partscaster (Fender MIJ neck on an MJT body) with the Red/Silver/Blue combo. That build was inspired by a 7Up Green Clapton that I stupidly passed on at Songbird Ottawa in ‘92.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

-No name S-type (one piece swamp ash)
-No name T-type (one piece swamp ash)
-Waterloo WL-14X
-1962 National 1210
-‘62 Princeton CS edition
-‘64 custom handwired Deluxe Reverb


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

W.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

BEACHBUM said:


> View attachment 342771
> 
> 
> View attachment 342775
> ...


1) Is the ES variant a Heritage H-555?
2) Which pickups are in the HH Strat.
3) Nice Bluesboy!


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------

